# ********TOBER********



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

Long visiters to the forum hopefully remember me and my best companion Tober.........

i posted a while back stating his situation with the nerve damage in his hind legs about a year ago, the feeling in his legs came back a number of times as he was so big and strong but today for some reason he drasticly deteriarated after vomiting and losing the feeling in his legs again earlier today........

it was very un expected and today at around 8:00 he passed...

i was in tears for hours, he was more human than i ever thouht a cat could be and we shared a huge bond he clung to my side like a loving dog all his life...

please have tober in our thaughts tonight and never take your cat for granted they are amazing............

thank you all for the great chats and help you gave me.....




























see you soon friend  ..............


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Such a lovely cat. I'm so very sorry for your loss.  

Tober knew what love was because of you and he'll always be with you in your heart.


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Tober*

Oh dear I am so sorry to hear that.
Like you, I haven't been on Catforum for a while, but sadly posted here when Jimmy passed last week.
Since then I have been lurking in the Rainbow Bridge section from time to time, as it is a comfort to read the nice messages (although also so sad).
I well remember your first posts about Tober, and it's a shock to hear that he's no longer with us.
My thoughts are with you.

seashell


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks guys....... 

Chops (other cat on photos) has been going in and out of the house all day looking for him, he is normally very playfull but today he sits on the window sil just staring out....

i am starting to come to terms with tobers death now and cant stop thinking of all the good times we shared, when he used to sleep all night lay on my chest, his love of tuna and catnip and the way he would trust me enough to pick him up in my arms lay on his back without an ounce of worry he would just stay in my arms as long as my arms could take and just purrrr


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.  He certainly was a beautiful cat. How old was he?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart. I have felt that heartache too, and it's so difficult to accept. But God knows every sparrow that falls, and Tober is now with Him. Tober was so beautiful-- and I know how special he was to you. There will never be another Tober, but some day I hope that you have that special bond with another cat. Until then, may God bless you and ease your pain.


----------



## catmadAZ (Feb 27, 2004)

my3kitties said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.  He certainly was a beautiful cat. How old was he?


He was 7

thanks for the comments guys, as jeanie said ther never will be another tober but at least i have chops to soften the blow...........


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Awful sorry to hear of your loss. Tober was a beautirul cat.


----------

